# FO sale Lecrissa's candles



## Soapmomma (Mar 2, 2009)

For anyone interested, Lecrissa's Candles is running a sale on 1 and 4 oz Fo's for the next 6 days.  She also has a few cheap lots up. I use her alot and she is great, Fo's are nice and strong, customer service is awesome   

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/LeCrissas-C ... QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## JuBean (Mar 3, 2009)

I just bought a 10 lbs from Day Star Supplies on Sunday. She is super quick on e-mail and shipping, it is already in the mail.


----------



## Soapmomma (Mar 3, 2009)

10 lbs! lucky you    I'm always so excited to get my FOs in, I could sit n sniff all day


----------



## JuBean (Mar 7, 2009)

I just got them on Friday and one bottle wasn't closed tight enough  :cry: Big mess in the bag but at least there were just 2 8oz in that particular bag.


----------

